# Advise on a cycle with no test base



## ashmw97 (Mar 8, 2019)

Hi, I'm looking for some more advice on my first cycle, a couple of people have advised me to always run a test base on any cycle while other have said it can be done without just at a risk.

The reason I don't want a test base is because I don't want to inject on my first cycle, if I was happy injecting I would just run a cycle of test E at 400-500mg or something .

so I was wondering can I or can i not run a cycle of epistane or SD stand-alone, or together ? Just want help with this won't do it if it can't be done. Thanks.

P.S will be running it with cycle support and tamoxifen in PCT.


----------



## Jaling (Jul 5, 2018)

There's a reason you're told to run anything with test, because these drugs will suppress your natural production of test, possibly shut you down completely.

yeah you can run these orals without test, but i can't imagine it being very enjoyable after the first couple of weeks..

and if you run superdrol it won't be very enjoyable after the first few days lol. Seriously makes you tired as f**k.

just pin test at 500mg ( do research into AIs ) and have a good cycle.

to many posts on running AAS without test, get the hint!


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

ashmw97 said:


> I don't want to inject on my first cycle


 No disrespect but you are basically saying you are going to inject in the future, so why not do it now? I could understand if you were saying you'd never inject but not just getting on with it now is just procrastinating.

To answer your question, the level of shutdown is person specific. I never got particularly shut down on 6 week oral cycles years back but a test base is always best.

You might get shutdown hard, you might not.


----------



## S1dhu82 (Dec 30, 2015)

look into slin pin injection mate straight into delts there so easy most of us was scared our 1st time but now slin pins are here its alot easier. dont bother with oral cycles


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

S1dhu82 said:


> look into slin pin injection mate straight into delts there so easy most of us was scared our 1st time but now slin pins are here its alot easier. dont bother with oral cycles


 How many ml can you inject into a front or side delta?


----------

